
Lyft pilots taxi-style airport pickups - gnicholas
https://www.sfgate.com/travel/article/Lyft-to-pilot-new-airpot-pick-up-method-in-San-13786481.php
======
gnicholas
This will certainly simplify certain aspects of ridesharing. But there are
downsides: drivers can't efficiently be matched with passengers who are
heading in a particular direction (i.e., a driver could end up taking a
passenger 20 miles in the "wrong direction" of where he lives); and passengers
can't vet drivers and pass on a driver with a bad record.

I used to never do this, but recently I've found that drivers under 4.8 are
often unsafe to ride with. I wouldn't want to lose the ability to pass on a
driver who has a bad rating.

